
Periodic activity from a fast radio burst source [pdf] - hggh
https://arxiv.org/abs/2001.10275
======
hggh
Related: [https://phys.org/news/2020-02-fast-radio-steady-
day.html](https://phys.org/news/2020-02-fast-radio-steady-day.html)

